# High Speed Metal Products SP Loco 9725



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

I just got one of these in a lot. #9725 is VERY common on Ebay. Is this the only # made? Is it powered? Seems like it's a dummy. Seems like this is low end. Any info on this?
Thanks


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

......


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

It will not run it came as something for readers digest as a "Prop". Some on ebay will try to pass them off as real. There is no electronics any where in them.

PS: anything that says "High Speed Metal" on the posting do not buy them.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

......


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes but it explains it better. They are junk plastic. Yes I had one and it went to the trash not back on ebay.Lesson learned.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

firescales22 said:


> this does not do this SH*T justice IT F***ING SUX


Cool it with the language, young man. You can express hour dislike for the product and it's seller without cursing. If you bothered to read the Forum rules, which you should have done, you would know that foul language is forbidden, even if you're not typing all the letters.

And since this has happened before with your account (although you blamed it on a friend), you really have no excuse for not knowing.


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

So I guess nobody wants it?? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

beepjuice said:


> So I guess nobody wants it?? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Nope those things are a plague on ebay.


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

I'll bet but quite a few have sold.
How could anyone buy something this bad?
Unknowing?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't know how you couldn't tell it was junk just by looking at it.....unless you are impressed by the low price...…

I guess you still get what you pay for.....hwell:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

They were given away years ago as gifts by reader’s digest they aren’t even n gauge the trucks don’t swivel and they only couple to themselves and really not even that. I got a pile of them in a lot I bought off eBay. The engine I wanted out of the lot was worth what I paid for all the junk included. The giveaway is the rails are way out of scale! I have seen posts of people changing the trucks and rails to use them as dummy’s but all that comes to mind is WHY? Mine are on a shelf in my office at work. That’s all they are good for. Or lay them on their side as a derailment scene lol. They are a plague on eBay and some people list them for serious money!


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

Pity I didn't read this thread before I bought one!! (See my Newbie Bites The Dust thread).
Some Ebay sellers seem to specialize in blurry poorly lit photos.
Going to let my 18 months old granddaughter drive it assuming no small parts 

Dave Nixon


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Whoa, I wouldn't give it to an 18 month old.....it does have small parts that will be dangerous once she chews on it!


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> Whoa, I wouldn't give it to an 18 month old.....it does have small parts that will be dangerous once she chews on it!


I guess she might break the wheels off or other small bits - so you are right probably better wait a year or two - thanks.


----------

